# e!cockpit *iocheckd:*Error*while*setting*Process*Image*Mode*from*KBus



## fraggle-m (30 März 2017)

Hallo,

Controller ist ein PFC200 750-8202, FM: 02.06.20(09)

Wenn ich mich nach dem Aufspielen der Applikation von der Steuerung Trenne kann ich mich nicht wieder Verbinden und es kommt der Fehler "Die Verbindung zwischen PC und FC/PFC ist unterbrochen".

Im Log der Diagnose im WBM steht " iocheckd: Error while setting Process Image Mode from KBus" und " iocheckd: Error while getting data from Terminal 25,Table 3 Register 32 from KBus"

Ein erneutes Login ist erst nach einer Unterbrechung der Spannungsversorgung möglich.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (31 März 2017)

Hallo fraggle-m,

mit laufendem e!Cockpit Programm ist es nicht möglich den Control Mode einzuschalten, daher kommt die Meldung. Also erst das Programm stoppen und dann in den Control Mode schalten.


----------



## fraggle-m (31 März 2017)

Hallo,

ich kann mich gar nicht mit dem e!Cockpit verbinden und auch keinen Download ausführen, ich bekomme jedes mal die Meldung "Die Verbindung zwischen PC und FC/PFC ist unterbrochen".

Gruß


----------



## fraggle-m (2 April 2017)

Hallo,

Nachtrag, die Verbindung klappt nur wenn keine Applikation auf der Steuerung ist, sobald diese aufgespielt ist funktioniert es nicht mehr.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (3 April 2017)

Hallo fraggle-m,

bitte wende Dich mal direkt an den WAGO Support.


----------



## SISC (2 September 2020)

Bitte die Lösung für andere Mitglieder mit dem Selben Problem aufschalten Dake


----------



## fraggle-m (11 September 2020)

Es war ein Problem mit der damaligen Firmware und meiner Klemmen Konfiguration ist seit dem Update auf die Version 10 nicht mehr aufgetreten.


----------

